# South Bend Mill?



## WalterC (Dec 30, 2015)

This is advertized as a South Bend mill.

 Anyone know what we are looking at? Looks pretty small.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 30, 2015)

About the size of the clausen mills , is it for sale ? it's already set up with power feed and collets are there. You can ship it to a poor wheelchair bound cripple if you don't want it . I don't have much money but I'd give something for it. looks like its in pretty good shape.


----------



## WalterC (Dec 30, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> About the size of the clausen mills , is it for sale ? it's already set up with power feed and collets are there. You can ship it to a poor wheelchair bound cripple if you don't want it . I don't have much money but I'd give something for it. looks like its in pretty good shape.



 600 bucks. I'm considering it. Looks like it would be easy to move. Don't have a lot of info on it.

 Would be a fun restore like new project.


----------



## Andre (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, South Bend did in fact make mills. Also made drill presses, ransom grinders, etc.

Do a thorough inspection, and if you go for it be safe moving.


----------



## WalterC (Dec 30, 2015)

It looks a lot like this Index.


----------

